# What do you wear when you train?



## WorkingPawsADRR (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I'm just researching about Schutzhund, eventually down the road I'll jump in! But I was just curious as to what you wear when you train or show? Do you have specific pants or vests or types of shirts you just can't go without during Training Sessions? 

I know for all things I do when I train, I have a pair of Black Military/Tactical Style Pants. They're seriously the most comfortable and convienant things ever. And I think the dogs enjoy playing the game of figuring out which pocket I put the treats in for the day  So what about you? If you're on a Trial/Show Level do you wear anything specific as well? 

Just Curious.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi Beau,

For most AWDF member club functions you can wear whatever you like when you show your dog, within reason that is. There are dress codes in some of the organizations, but the main thing is that you wear something that is comfortable and tasteful at a trial or show.

As far as training goes, that's a different story. I personally wear comfortable/practible clothes most of the time. In the summer I have shorts and old shirts. ie mostly the things that can get beat up & I won't catch **** from the wife after words. I can't even begin to tell people the numbers of shirts that have been ruined at training from just toenails. If I plan to do a lot of spring/summer tracking, I'll use sandels. In the cooler monthes I go with old sweatshirts and sweatpants, and perhaps a light jacket. I do like big pockets for training as well. I prefer muck boots for tracking most of the time. These are comfortable to wear but don't have a lot of ankle support. I'm not so much into training vests, but I do know a lot of people that use these as part of their training attire as well. Lastly if I'm doing any helperwork, I do make sure I have a good pair of shoes, that are appropriate for the conditions in which I will be working. Lastly I always bring a change of clothes along because I generally get sweaty,grubby/etc. when I work with the dogs. Whether I'm just riding home, or stopping out after for a bite to eat after, I generally will do a quick change & toss on a little deodorant. So when I go out to train, I'll always toss a few extra things in my training bag or car.

Al Govednik


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For training I just wear athletic/outdoor stuff, like track pants (with long underwear in the winter), t-shirts, North Face fleece, knock-off under armor, etc. I wear a lot of layers. Some times of the year there can be a 40 degree difference from when we start in the morning to when we finish in the afternoon.

For a trial I wear something that is athletic but not distracting or too slouchy looking. Usually I wear solid black (no logos/pictures).


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Whatever's clean in my drawer!!:laugh:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the shoes are important...muckboots for tracking, I have trail shoes with a "cleat" for obedience and protection. 
I wear a training vest when doing obedience and the clothes I wear are about what Liesje describes, layers.
I have a jacket that repels water, lightweight w/ a hood. Love it for training.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have a drawer of "dog clothes" that consists of old t-shirts, sweatshirts, shorts and jeans. Stuff that is still wearable, but not in the best shape so a few more rips and tears and stains isn't a big deal. I don't have any particular dress code, just when clothing is past it's prime for wearing out and about, in the dog clothes drawer it goes. I also have dog coats and jackets that are relegated to dog use for the same reasons. 

In winter of course I layer with fleece, quilted flannel shirts, thermal undies, wool socks, coat, jacket, snow pants, etc...

Footwear is very important. In summer I will sometimes track, maybe do a bit of obedience, in sandals. But usually wear sneakers. Handling a dog in protection is always sneakers. During the wetter and cooler times of the year I use a good pair of waterproof leather hiking boots.

When I trial, depends on indoors or outdoors. If indoors, t-shirt, jeans and sneakers. If outdoors, whatever is weather appropriate. I have a lot of dog theme t-shirts just because I like them, and when still in good shape I use them for trial and when getting a bit tattered I use them for training. But other than liking dog theme t-shirts I don't really have any wardrobe purchased specifically for dog training/trialing, other than simple weather related necessities like warm clothes and rain gear.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> For training I just wear athletic/outdoor stuff, like track pants (with long underwear in the winter), t-shirts, North Face fleece, knock-off under armor, etc.





Chris Wild said:


> I have a drawer of "dog clothes" that consists of old t-shirts, sweatshirts, shorts and jeans. Stuff that is still wearable, but not in the best shape so a few more rips and tears and stains isn't a big deal.


This about rounds out what I wear as well. I wear hiking shoes for tracking in warm weather and hiking boots with goretex and gaiters in the winter/fall/wet weather


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Since I seem to work and trial dark dogs I usually wear black pants and a dark shirt (comes form my days of showing horses). If it is hot I'll wear shorts. I trial in the same shoes I train in.

For training I wear rubber boots tracking (insulated when colder) and hiking shoes for everything else. I like the tread since it gives me good traction and they are comfortable for all day training. They are also Gortex so waterproof. For clothing I wear pants or shorts depending on the weather. I have under armor, a Carhart jacket and overalls, a hoody, gloves and those warming packet thing on my toes and in my gloves. I HATE hats and avoid them if possible, but will break down and wear one if I will be in the sun a lot in the summer or it is windy and cold in the winter.

Just adding: I also have Gortex rain gear for bad weather.


----------

